# Campy Proton Rear Wheel..Campy or Shimano?



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

Need some help on a Campy Proton rear wheel just purchased on Ebay. It was advertised as a Campagnolo rear. The freewheel body is black in color................I used to have a set last year and seem to remember the FW body being silver in color. I don't have a cassette to check it out.........................how can you tell the difference between a Shimano HG compatible and Campy FW body? Does the black denote Shimano? I am in the process of building up my bike and don't have the Campy cassette to test it out. Don't want to wait a month or two to find out it is Shimano!!!!

Thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*spline depth..*

Shimano splines are very shallow, Campy's are a lot deeper. 

You don't have any cassettes to try out? If a shimano cassette goes on, then you;ve got the wrong cassette body.


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

C-40 said:


> Shimano splines are very shallow, Campy's are a lot deeper.
> 
> You don't have any cassettes to try out? If a shimano cassette goes on, then you;ve got the wrong cassette body.


Thanks C-40.....I knew something didn't look right. The spline/grooves are VERY shallow on this FW body as compared to the Campy. Also, the black color on the FW body denotes that it's a Shimano as well. I've never worked with Shimano gear as my Campy stuff has always worked flawlessy. They are sending out a new wheel tomm. I have sold off all my old stock of parts and am in the process of building up a full 2006 Campy Record equiped Bianchi Freccia Celeste Aero........oh my this frame is pretty. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Simplest way to distinguish Campagno and Shimano splines*

Both Shimano and Campagnolo have used shallow and deep splines, and different freehub colors (black, silver, titanium). But the one constant is that Shimano has always used 9 splines, and Campagnolo has always used 8.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

The really simple way is to just look at it, they look completely different.  

Campagnolo 









Shimano


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

i heard elsewhere here you can buy an american classic cassette that fits on shimano but works for campy drive train.
(i'm switching to campy and have some aero HED wheels that will need this)


----------



## Stud Muzzin (Mar 5, 2006)

The American Classis conversion cassettes are less expensive than Campy cassettes, too. 


http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?page=7&major=1&minor=10


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

FTF said:


> The really simple way is to just look at it, they look completely different.
> 
> Campagnolo
> 
> ...


No, they don't look that different at all.

For example, The Dura-Ace FH-7800 (10spd) freehub looks a lot like the Campagnolo 9/10spd freehub - silver aluminum with deep splines:









The Campagnolo 8spd freehub also looks a lot like the Shimano 8/9spd freehub, black steel with shallow splines.

As I said before, the quick and easy way to tell them apart is to count the splines - Shimano freehubs all have 8 spline (don't count the micro-grooves down the middle of the splines) and Campagnolo freehubs all have 9 splines.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Mark McM said:


> No, they don't look that different at all.
> 
> For example, The Dura-Ace FH-7800 (10spd) freehub looks a lot like the Campagnolo 9/10spd freehub - silver aluminum with deep splines:
> 
> ...
























Still looks pretty obvious to me.


----------

